# Favorite dope?



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

What's your favorite pipe dope and why? Like one better than the other for different applications?

I recently have been using rector seal tru blue. Dries nice, vibration resistant, looks good, makes me want to eat it


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I like rectorseal no. 5 but since you can't use it on ABS I switched to rectorseal T2. A supply house I was at didn't have it so tried Megalock blue, that stuff is really thin. Only good thing about it is it cleans up easily.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That try blue stuff sucks, way to thick, doesn't spread good. Unless it was just my can. No 5 all the way. Abs sucks, glad it's outlawed here! I use original rectorseal on everything except black fittings I found a new love, it's called gasoila, comes in at least 3 different flavors, they're all good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlensidePlumber (Jun 21, 2016)

I use t2 for most connections. It doesn't like to stick to wet surfaces though, so I keep a bottle of #5 too.

sent from a crawlspace...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

for gas line and boiler assembling ,anything that I dont want to leak( or come apart..lol)....hercules grip.. for general use on anything else, the standard grey pipe dope that is oil based...it seals and keeps the threads lubricated( traps , faucets, trip levers, that kinda stuff)..


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Key-tite by weld on. "Grip" or blue block, all hard setting dopes suck bad. That is what guys who have never had to break old joints use.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

agreed, that the hard setting stuff sucks, but for leaks..any movement in the pipe after it cures hard and she will be leaking..when it sets hard, it cracks , has no flex like grip or others that stay that just bit above being rock hard..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Wicking


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> Wicking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


like quick wick? the thread?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> like quick wick? the thread?




Yup, I'm ole school. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> Yup, I'm ole school. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use to use it when I worked for a guy and in the beginning when on my own, till an inspector said he would fail any gas line that had quick wick on it, his explanation was, the thread could and would rot from moister over time and now allow a leak, as teflon tape is water proof and isnt affected by moisture...what do you think of his ideas?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Rectum seal 5. Teflon tape.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> f for general use on anything else, the standard grey pipe dope that is oil based...it seals and keeps the threads lubricated( traps , faucets, trip levers, that kinda stuff)..



Not on PVC or any other plastics, I hope.......


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

why not?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why not?


Melty melty. Kinda like in the movie when the Bad witch of the South says "I'm Melting". As in petroleum based products react to most plastics in a bad way.:thumbsup:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

we only use pvc here, and never had any issues, I believe rectom seal also has some oils in it..but now ill have to experiment and put the prodope on all kinds of plastic pieces to see what happens( for testing purposes) as I never had any plastic or pvc that prodope touched have any issues of melting..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

About half this I am guilty of. Well maybe 30%.
 http://http://www.lascofittings.com/threads

Yep #5 has to have, vapors flammable. >>>>> http://http://ows.rectorseal.com/product-data/rectorseal-no-5/dsno5.htm#anchor363144


----------



## garyDplumber (Oct 8, 2016)

what do you guys think about slic- tite ?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

bottom line..they all do the same thing and everyone has their favorite brand..I think proper installation method is more critical than what pipe dope you use..


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> bottom line..they all do the same thing and everyone has their favorite brand..I think proper installation method is more critical than what pipe dope you use..


You are correct. All are lubricants which help "make" the joint. Pitched threads provide the seal. Hard setting dopes suck wherever pipe removal is expected.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have seen guys chip a tooth on the dies and chew up threads and then try to install with large amounts of tape and dope( not on my jobs) to make it not leak, and call it good???? if the threads are like that..nothing but a problem down the line..


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Best dope should have a big mouth ...*

Recently a new big mouth dope came on the market.

The name is Donald Trump 

Sorry I could not resist the topic if he does not win it will be his big mouth that caused the problem!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Recently a new big mouth dope came on the market.
> 
> The name is Donald Trump
> 
> Sorry I could not resist the topic if he does not win it will be his big mouth that caused the problem!


hey those comments belong in the political section or ill cry to the mods and have you put in time out....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

My all-time favorite, as well as Dad's, was John Sunshine. Had lead in it

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-JOH...lumbing-advertising-CHICAGO-NIP-/351538293164


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

Purple Haze


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Hercules Pro dope for most part. Unless its propane then I use real tuff


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

bdaltonph said:


> Hercules Pro dope for most part. Unless its propane then I use real tuff


The gray, slick, no spill stuff?


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

We use Pro dope on 95% of our fittings along with monster tape on 99% of all IPS fittings. We usually prodope on everything up to inch and a half iron pipe after that we use blue block or Permatex. Then for when working on oil lines we use the Blue Block. I did not choose these materials directly they actually indirectly chose me the reasons band because a corptate cheapest and also has the widest variety of uses allowed for it all your water pipes are gas pipes all your boiler pipes pretty much anything that I'm going to work on I can use the regular Pro dope so between the three items prodope, Blue Block and Teflon tape I got everything covered and I know I'm doing a good job in addition prodope is one of the few that is a lubricant More Than A sealant as compared to Teflon tape or Blue Block which are more sealants then lubricants each having their own position for me in the plumbing trade in addition it keeps it simple...


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

rwh said:


> The gray, slick, no spill stuff?


Yes. That's it


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

bdaltonph said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > The gray, slick, no spill stuff?
> ...


I've used it some. Good on steel.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

GlensidePlumber said:


> I use t2 for most connections. It doesn't like to stick to wet surfaces though, so I keep a bottle of #5 too.
> 
> sent from a crawlspace...



Correct.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Favorite dope.... I'd hope my Master would say It's me, but sometimes I have to wonder.:whistling2:

Blue Monster works just fine for me, just have to be careful otherwise it looks like you gave Poppa Smirf a good time.


----------



## Jenkins72 (Oct 25, 2015)

Rectoseal number 5 special is the best it's grey. Similar to yellow but not quite as runny and it wipes off your hands much easier.


----------

